# Pen "Display" rack



## toyotaman

I thought I would design a display rack to use with my pens at shows and whenever I am out. This is what I came up with. It's Walnut and Maple. I plan on making more with different designs. This one holds 11 pens. C&C welcome.
    Donny


----------



## StephenM

My only critique would be that it competes with the wood.  It would be a perfect rack for acrylics and then build one out of white acrylic (or poplar painted white) for wooden pens.


----------



## JohnGreco

That's REAL sharp looking, nicely done! Is it too nice? I've been using clear acrylic stands so they don't distract from my pens....I'd love to hear how other folks have done at shows with nice stands like this.


----------



## beck3906

The quality of your work should be reflected in all you do.  Folks will recognize the quality of the displays and feel the quality carries over to your other items.


----------



## toyotaman

I thought it might help sales if someone sees a nice pen display they will stop by and chat and hopefully buy something. Plus I would like to put some of these in some stores and shops with some pens.


----------



## boxerman

Very nice pen stand.


----------



## IPD_Mr

Donny - I really like the design and the wood mixture.  The only problem that I see it that some pens will not show up well with the mixture of woods.  I would also make an all walnut and an all maple one.  One for dark color pens and one for light color pens.  That way the ones that don;t show up well on that rack you can try it with the lighter and darker woods to see what shows up best.


----------



## nava1uni

I like the design and quality of the work, but I also think that a lighter wood will show off your pens better.  The dark wood tends to absorb the light and your darker pens appear to get lost sitting against it.


----------



## navycop

WOW! That is a great rack. The customers can see what kind of craftsmanship you offer even before they look at the pens.


----------



## IPD_Mr

navycop said:


> WOW! That is a great rack.


 
So how many conversations do you start with that line?  :tongue:


----------



## navycop

IPD_Mr said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That is a great rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many conversations do you start with that line? :tongue:
Click to expand...

 I was wondering if anyone would be awake enough to catch that.


----------



## joefyffe

Mike:  You are BAD!!!!!, but always thinking!!     Navycop, see what I have to put up with all the time?  



IPD_Mr said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That is a great rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many conversations do you start with that line? :tongue:
Click to expand...


----------



## SDB777

This display rack in a straight up Cherry would be awesome.  The two colors do look great together, but might pull the eye from the pens being displayed(unless the pens are super shiny acrylics).


Question:  What kind of 'foot print' does this piece require?





Scott (great use for Maple wood though) B


----------



## Ted iin Michigan

I really like it! The pens standing vertically is excellent. I did some where they stand horizontally (like stairs) and when you select one, the rest fall off. Got rid of them! This looks real sturdy, it appears not top-heavy and it's gorgeous. I agree that good craftsmanship on the stand adds confimation that you do good work. One thing - if you're going to do more (for show display) make them all the same - or at least a variation on the basic theme.


----------

